# Roofing TAR too THICK to spread on rolled roofing



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?


----------



## LizLooking (Nov 17, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Where are you located ?



The roof were doing is in Bellingham, MA


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

_{moved to roofing forum}_


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I have seen homes burnt to the point of total lost due to the use of torches on the roof, so, carry the 5 buckets back down and return them for a cold weather application brand.


----------



## LizLooking (Nov 17, 2009)

*thank you*



Slyfox said:


> I have seen homes burnt to the point of total lost due to the use of torches on the roof, so, carry the 5 buckets back down and return them for a cold weather application brand.



I was'nt aware there was a brand for cold weather application. But, knowing will not help me at this point. My Dad (the homeowner) will not exchange the materials. Trust me.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Then carrying them back down and set them inside.


----------



## harby (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree put them back in the house and bring them up as you need them.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Are you trying to spread roof cement on top of a roof? A tarp would work better.


----------

